# MTS..welcome Dr. James M. Renihan/usefulness of the 1689 confession in local church



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 15, 2008)

From a note Rich Barcellos posted on the RBLIST



> MCTS would like to invite you to join us, via live internet streaming, as we welcome Dr. James M. Renihan for a series of lectures concerning the usefulness of the 1689 confession in local churches.
> 
> When: Saturday Morning, August 23rd
> Time: 9:00am to 12:30pm CDST
> ...


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey, thanks alot for that brother. I just switched seminaries to MCTS and am taking Sam Waldron's class on symbolics which works through the 1689 Confession. This will be a fantastic supplement if it is recorded. My daughter as a horse show that morning so I won't be able to attend. 

God bless!


----------

